

Ask HN: Would you pay for app similar to Google Now functionality IF... - ademsha

So, WOULD YOU and HOW MUCH PAY max. per month (sub.based) for apps similar to functionality offered by apps&#x2F;services like Google Now&#x2F;Cortana.<p>When talking about functionality, focus would be on proactive help&#x2F;information&#x2F;reminders&#x2F;alerts etc. and automation of tasks.<p>If hypothetically that app&#x2F;service exists, differentiating factors would be:
- offers at par or even better performance than existing apps&#x2F;services
- is completely transparent on all information that it stores for your profile
- it offers you control over which information is stored and analyzed
- it offers you to download any information which is stored
- no ads &#x2F; your information is not shared with advertisers or any 3rd party
- with option that all information is stored locally<p>I am interested in knowing what market potential and necessary functionalities for this kind of apps&#x2F;services (personal assistants) that would motivate you to pay for it.<p>Any constructive comment, whether positive or negative, is greatly appreciated.
======
sharemywin
if can run a survey on google consumer surveys for like $50. which asks a
question to 500 people. This might give you a rough idea of what the
population would pay. you might want to spell out more what the features your
talking about are though. since alot of people don't use google now.

